# Oil light flashing when key is on



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys so i just did my WildBoar rad relocate, to hope to solve this problem... before the relocate my coolant would boil, fan wouldn't turn on, etc etc. so i did the rad relocate, let it idle for half an hour so far no boiling.. but Fan still wont turn on.. maybe wasn't warmed up long enough still?.... but when i turn my engine OFF and turn the key itself ON the oil light will flash at me.. does that mean im over heating or is it just a low pressure signal because of the key being on and the engine is off.. can't seem to figure it out. Thanks guys.. will post pictures of the rad relocate once i get my 28" silverbacks and ITPSS212 Black rims ( maybe the 2'' lift will be on too ) within the week.:bigok:


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

It will flash with key on and engine not running. If it flashes while running u have problems


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

so that's normal? i just don't remember it doing it before i had the overheating issue lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes it's totally normal. Do a search and look at how to put a switch on the the fan. It'll be one of the best things you've done. Most of us let the fan run the whole time the bike is running. And 30 minutes is plenty of time to let the motor heat up. 15-20 minutes should've done it. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yea looks like i might put it on a switch lol i hate not knowing if it works or not


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

More than likely the fan's circuit breaker is toast. That seems to be a pretty common reason for the fan to not come on. Just replace it with an inline fuse.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yup replaced with inline fuse now its fine


----------

